

Podcasts for Web developers, designers and curious minds - Tx3
http://www.triplet.fi/blog/podcasts_for_web_developers_and_designers/

======
vosper
I've recently started listening to The Changelog [1], which I like. Generally
the discussion is pretty interesting, though I think sometimes it could
benefit from a bit more subject-matter expertise from the interviewers -
though, to be fair, they're cover a lot of languages and technologies.

Some recent episodes have covered:

\- React / React Native / Flux / GraphQL with some Facebook people

\- Elixir language and Phoenix web framework, with the creator of Phoenix

\- Spark (the IOT hardware, not the compute framework) with its creator

[1] [https://changelog.com/podcast/](https://changelog.com/podcast/)

~~~
Tx3
Very interesting topics! It seems to be one the 5by5 podcasts and they
generally have good quality material.

Even the topics you mentioned are quite different from each other, no wonder
if interviewers are not experts on those or even close. :)

Thank you for the suggestion!

------
preek
Shameless plug: We are streaming the biggest Social Media conference
(re:publica 15) of Europe next week. There's going to be >450 free live
streams with all talks being instantly archived when they are done. The talks
include all the aforementioned topics - and of course, there are also
available as Podcasts(;

[https://voicerepublic.com/users/re-
publica-15](https://voicerepublic.com/users/re-publica-15)

~~~
Tx3
Thanks! I think this shameless plug might interest people reading the blog
post. :)

The placeholder texts didn't give good impression, but the web-site overall
looks interesting.

~~~
preek
Thanks a bunch! I did hope so, too.

Specifically for re:publica, we're hooked to a JSON API and are pulling the
sessions hourly. There's still a lot of change going on (which is common for
conferences that size, of course). Here's the last report of our sync script
with the result pushe to Slack[1]. The state of "Doomguys" face shows how well
formed the data came in(;

Before the conference starts, there's going to be more pictures and probably
better metadata.

1\.
[https://www.evernote.com/l/ABM-710binBGILS0TSfzyK1J_qFBoJ23y...](https://www.evernote.com/l/ABM-710binBGILS0TSfzyK1J_qFBoJ23yPQB/image.png)

------
themodelplumber
Looking forward to trying some of these. I usually try a tech podcast once in
a while and feel like I'm working rather than relaxing. :) My favorite
exercise-time podcasts have been Spycast, Film Sack, StarTalk, and Radiolab.
Occasionally I'll search the podcast directory by personality so I'll find
e.g. a podcast where Scott McCloud is interviewed, and listen to it, but not
actually subscribe to the podcast.

~~~
Tx3
Thanks! Definitely going to try podcasts you mentioned.

Shop Talk Show is something so cozy that even if they talk things that are
work related you don't feel like you are working. More like drinking
tea/beer/coffee with friends.

------
coldwaraaron
I'm lucky to be the editor of both the Shoptalk Show and the Changelog. Great
shows with good people. I'd recommend checking out the seanwes podcast (life
changing), Developing Perspective, CodePen Radio, Core Intuition, Let's Make
Mistakes, Mac Power Users, Systematic, and the Accidental Tech Podcast.

------
voltagex_
99% Invisible is excellent, although probably off topic

~~~
Tx3
That might be good for the category: "For curious minds". Thanks for the tip!

------
heavenlyhash
Because curiosity and web development are synonyms.

~~~
Tx3
Well said

------
theviajerock
Great... I will see, thanks a lot.

~~~
Tx3
No problem, I hope found something.

There are plenty of others, but these are the ones that have survived the hard
competition to reserve the precious "ear-time".

